# Stockage surréaliste sur iCloud qui bloque mon compte



## Sucrier (18 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un abonnement de 200 Go et il m'en reste 147,5 Go de libre (voir pièce jointe). Le problème c'est que je n'ai accès qu'à mes mails et mes iMessages. Plus moyen d'accéder à mes sauvegardes, plus de synchronisation photos, notes, etc... et surtout plus moyen d'accéder à mes documents sur le cloud et ce sur l'iMac, les iPads et l'iPhone. Je n'ai plus aussi accès à iCloud.com qui me retourne une erreur. Ca dure depuis mercredi, j'ai déjà contacté deux fois apple, ils me disent que ça vient des serveurs, ils réparent (après une demi-heure j'ai de nouveau accès à tout) et puis le lendemain ça recommence. Demain je vais de nouveau les appeler.

Suis le seul ?

Avez-vous une solution ?


----------

